# Virtual Box en plein écran ?



## EtienneMacBook (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de finir l'installation de Windows XP sur ma machine virtuelle, seulement, je voudrais avoir ma fenetre windows en grand écran, comme avec bootcamp.
J'ai modifié la résolution dans les pref syst mais aucune d'elles ne correspond à celle de mon écran de mac... 
Pouvez vous me dire comment faire ? Pour l'instant j'ai sois une toute petite fenetre sois une bcp trop grande qui dépasse en haut et en bas....

Merci de votre aide !


Etienne.


----------



## antro (19 Septembre 2008)

Touche "Host" + F.
Normallement, la touche Host par défaut correspond à la touche Cmd gauche.
 (Mais configurable dans les preferences de VirtualBox / Panneau Entree)

Edit: Pense à télécharger la version 2.0.2 et installer les extensions de VirtualBox (Menu Périphériques / Installer les additions client)


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

moi quand je fais &#63743;+F sa se met bien en plein écran mais en faite ça reste de la même taille juste il y a du noire autour au lieu d'y avoir mon arrière plan normale...il n'y a pas un moyen de l'avoir en plein écran mais qui prend tout l'écran?


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

Tu as bien installé les extensions ?


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Tu as bien installé les extensions ?



ah...peut être pas...c'est quoi?


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

Une fois que tu as démarré ta machine virtuelle, tu vas dans le menu "Périphériques / Installer les additions client".

La, ton Windows va détecter un CD inseré avec les additions pour lui permettre de reconnaitre (entre autre, les changement de taille de fenêtre et se redimensionner en conséquence)


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

mais c'est pas windows que j'utilise...c'est ubuntu!


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

Ah... Ben je t'ai confondu avec l'auteur de ce post. Désolé pour Ubuntu, je ne sais pas.


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

et donc pour ubuntu? personne?

EDIT: et pour installer windows vous faites comment? parce que à un moment on doit appuyer sur F8 et la sa marche pas!


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

Voir là, paragraphe 4.3.1 pour Linux.


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

MERCI!!!


----------



## EtienneMacBook (11 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> et donc pour ubuntu? personne?
> 
> EDIT: et pour installer windows vous faites comment? parce que à un moment on doit appuyer sur F8 et la sa marche pas!


 

Pour faire F8, tu appuies bien sur Fn et F8 ? moi ca a marché...


----------



## timozattol (3 Décembre 2009)

Message initial:
[Salut tout le monde, j'ai le même problème : C'est à dire que j'ai installé ubuntu (guest) sur un windows vista (host)... Mais le plein écran ne marche pas : la fenetre est de la meme taille  et du noir vient autour... J'ai essayé d'installer les addon invité je ne suis pas sur d'avoir réussi. Pouvez vous expliquer un peu mieux svp? 
Avez vous une autre solution? merci d'avance bonne soirée]

Trouvé la solution =D  bonne soirée


----------



## tomtomeasy (8 Septembre 2010)

Antro, tu vas peut être me sauver...
Je viens de switcher sur mac, je découvre un autre univers très bien fait mais j'ai besoin dinstaller XP pour un petit programme que j'utilise au quotidien et qui ne fonctionne que sur windows...
J'ai donc installer virtualbox, créer une OS virtuel XP et jusque là tout va bien...
Mais après tous les tutoriels que j'ai lu parlent du menu "périphériques", et là, impossible de trouver ce menu !!!!!!
Je suis bloqué là, donc je n'ai pas pu installer les additions clients et tout ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

pb résolu, ça fait qq heures que je cherche alors que j'avais juste oublié d'éjecter le "cd" windows...


----------

